# Tough Mudder VA- Oct 22-23, anybody going?



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I know we have some people on here who do EMS in the general area of Wintergreen, and others who've mentioned that they were thinking about doing this event some months ago.

Anybody going to be there?  We run Saturday at 1300.  I'm getting excited now!

www.toughmudder.com


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm confused is someone making you do this? Like punishment for some heinous crime you've committed maybe.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

To me, this is declaring an end to the blood-sucking, life-draining, parasite-nourishing years, and reclaiming my body.  

Yes indeed, world, I can acheive difficult things other than labor!  

It's a celebration.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 11, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> To me, this is declaring an end to the blood-sucking, life-draining, parasite-nourishing years, and reclaiming my body.
> 
> Yes indeed, world, I can acheive difficult things other than labor!
> 
> It's a celebration.



Ok, but seriously if someone is forcing you to do this and you can't say so cuz he's monitoring you just type a frowny face and we'll contact the authorities.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2011)

I missed the one at Squaw Valley this year  Life got in the way and my bank account.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I missed the one at Squaw Valley this year  Life got in the way and my bank account.



It looked significantly more difficult and longer than ours is gonna be.  It's only 9 miles, here, and only 1250 feet of elevation gain.  That's nothing next to Vermont...that was 11,700!  Our little worn out Virginia mountains are almost flat by comparison.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm doing the TM in Houston in January! I'm excited  I did the 10k Hell Run a few months ago and loved it


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm doing the TM in Houston in January! I'm excited  I did the 10k Hell Run a few months ago and loved it



Sweet!  That's gonna be crowded, since the TX one was flooded out this weekend.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'm doing the TM in Houston in January! I'm excited  I did the 10k Hell Run a few months ago and loved it



Sweet!  That's gonna be crowded, since the TX one was flooded out this weekend.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm gonna do TM next year. I do the Warrior Dash too. Lots o fun. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------

